# Think he'll make a good ranch horse?



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Anyway, just fooling around this afternoon. Ya'll think he might make a decent ranch horse someday?

:wink:

He's a bit downhill, but not as bad as this picture looks. His front end is in a bit of a hole...and he's only 2.5 years old.









Sucks, I'll have to wait to start him when he grows into my saddle, it's quite a bit too wide for him still.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh absolutely! He is a very handsome boy and really growing into himself quite well. Big and solid boy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

hes so handsome! glad hes finally uuuh growing proportionately hahaha

most def. if nothing else when the ground starts shaking as he comes at them they'll scatter for you! hes sooo dang BIG now.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't know what it is about him but I LOVE his looks!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Very handsome but I must insist you either post pictures of Rafe or direct me to the nearest Rafe thread!!!! :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, thanks. 

Roperchick, he's really not as big as he appears. I sticked him while I had him in there and he's only grown 1 inch since last summer...which puts him at 15.2.

MM, the best current pix I have of Rafe can be found here
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/random-pictures-snow-154619/

And there are also some here
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/ha-ha-new-filly-picture-overload-152674/page4/#post1917667


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

well he appears pretty big to me rofl

I think hell be a great cow horse personally. but im biased towards big horses hahahahaha


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I think he will make a fine ranch horse 
I love black horses


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

smrobs - I must say you have a knack for picking good horses


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! What a looker he has turned into!!!


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow, what a stout boy! Love him!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

You can stick that handsome young feller on a truck to Oregon!
Nice horse.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Dustbunny said:


> You can stick that handsome young feller on a truck to Oregon!
> Nice horse.


Sure, to my home in Oregon!


----------



## fadedbluejean (Sep 22, 2012)

im in love with him♥ hes gonna make the perfect ranch horse, hes built for the job good luck with him.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I think you need to make Taz a ranch horse...and send Rafe to me, since he's obviously not cut out for the job. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Um, where the heck did baby Taz go?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, thanks ya'll.

Chevaux, I didn't really pick him, I just sort of had him dropped in my lap...much like I have most of my horses.

Drafty, LOL, I'll keep that in mind, but Rafe is the one I've always been determined to keep. If it came down to having to sell one or the other, I'd decided that I would rather part with Taz.

However, I am a bit of a hoarder...so as long as I can keep affording feed, they'll both just have to stay here :wink:. You're more than welcome to bring Aires and come spend some time with us though .

MHFQ, I know!! That happened last summer, I went out one day and he was still his fugly gangly self....then the next day I found a small version of John out in my pasture.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

One of these days when I have my own trailer and am making more than minimum wage, I'm gonna take you up on that!! Seriously!! The overprotective Marine (BF) will just have to deal with it. Lol.

Oh! I know! That could be our honeymoon!

"What do you want to do for our honeymoon, baby?"
"Go visit Jen and Rafe and Taz and Talyn! Pleeeeeeeease?!?! :-D "
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Kreft123 (Mar 4, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

smrobs said:


> MHFQ, I know!! That happened last summer, I went out one day and he was still his fugly gangly self....then the next day I found a small version of John out in my pasture.


Perfect! You surely don't need 2 so now you can finally send me John's big handsome self!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Anyway, just fooling around this afternoon. Ya'll think he might make a decent ranch horse someday?
> 
> :wink:
> 
> ...


He's super cute! Only 2.5 yrs old? I wouldn't worry about it! I love his conformation, I think he's adorable. I wouldnt be surprised if he evened out quite a bit. Calypso took a bit longer to even out as well, but she was half draft! give it time!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

wow what a stunning horse!


----------



## TrailRiderr (Jul 10, 2012)

Love him, very handsome


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> He's super cute! Only 2.5 yrs old? I wouldn't worry about it! I love his conformation, I think he's adorable. I wouldnt be surprised if he evened out quite a bit. Calypso took a bit longer to even out as well, but she was half draft! give it time!


LOL, he's half draft as well. His daddy was a Percheron.

I'm hoping that he's through growing, 15.2 is plenty big...but his string test said 16.1 so we'll see.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

15'2 is a good height, I'm with you on that one. I should do the string test on my filly. Both her parents are 16'3hh, so I fear what the result might be :lol: can't beat the draft crosses tho, such beautiful, sweet tempered crosses. Glad ours has draft in her, she's a bit playful, but as sweet as a button.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, other than the string test on him, I have no idea what his height might end up. Daddy is 18hh and momma was about 15hh LOL.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow he sure is growing up nicely!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ugh, is anyone looking to buy a horse? PITA has destroyed my fence twice in the last 2 days :evil:.

Looks like he's going back into the smaller paddock with John and Bess. The fencing is sturdier there.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I lubs him!!! <3<3 He looks good all saddled up!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

he kinda is built like our new gelding.. I like him .. Nice stout guy


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

He's a big and handsome boy!


----------

